# Rating Dumped Games



## GeekyGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

I wanted to suggest creating an automated rating system for all games listed in the release forums. I think it would help give folks an idea of which games are worth checking out and which perhaps aren't. Sure, it wouldn't be completely accurate because, for one, not everyone has the same tastes, and of course, some folks will just vote one way or the other without having actually tried a game. But I believe on the whole a rating system would be useful. Something that would show up alongside the thread title. This way folks won't even need to enter a thread for a game they believe warrants little or no interest.

It could be any type really -- a number rating, percentage, or letter grading. And everyone could cast a vote driving the rating either up or down.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 30, 2008)

+1 for this, it sounds like it could be useful


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 30, 2008)

It won't work, and Costello is watching this topic like a hawk, and is going to agree with me.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it sounds good to be honest


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

sounds good, and ubisoft's "imagine" games would be rated 0/10 aka....worthless


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, and for some reason everyone is going to be funny and give "Barbie Pony horser in wonder world" a good rating just to be funny.


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

hmm but i wonder how the game would get the score....based on reviews, comments or mods choices? Comments would be unlikely as like you said, people will comment wierd things for fun, which is misleading.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Yeah, and for some reason everyone is going to be funny and give "Barbie Pony horser in wonder world" a good rating just to be funny.


This was actually my first thought when I read the  OP.....there would be some  people that would vote just because they  think it's funny..

But if we make some system that allows staff to see who rated which score, that would allow us to "control" it to some point.....We could warn  for  such  "funny" rates..


----------



## da_head (Oct 30, 2008)

i think a rating from like ign or something would be more useful


----------



## da_head (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> But if we make some system that allows staff to see who rated which score, that would allow us to "control" it to some point.....We could warn  for  such  "funny" rates..


that's very vague though. wat if i like pony games, and ur discriminating against me? a guideline for this would be very difficult to define



Spoiler



don't wry, i don't xD



EDIT: shit it didn't merge


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yeah, I know that, but it would be  pretty obvious if some member constantly rates imagine games/horsez or bratz the highest scores, and makes fun of the game in discussion topic..

It could be controled, but I'm not sure if it's worth all the effort!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 30, 2008)

No one uses it.. but there *IS* a rating system already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









SEE!?



			
				da_head said:
			
		

> i think a rating from like ign or something would be more useful



Maybe each release could have a link to it's score on Metacritic/Gamerankings, that could be useful


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> No one uses it.. but there *IS* a rating system already
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Now, I feel stupid.....I never realized that!! Thanks CockroachMan!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

we all feel like idiots now


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm...sorry, I never noticed it. Perhaps it could be made more prominent, like I said, maybe attached to the thread title. Something like "`This many' Tempers recommend this game."


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 30, 2008)

Theres already the essentials thread.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Costello sits back in his executives chair and...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Actually, I think a rating from IGN or something similar would be good.. Or maybe if Hadrian recommends the game, You can have a 'Hadrian Approved' logo in the second post.. 

Just my opinion anyway..


----------



## Minox (Oct 30, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> No one uses it.. but there *IS* a rating system already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That vote system allows multiple votes per user on a single game and the ranking system is totally fucked up because of that.


----------



## alex (Oct 31, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I tried that and voted one game like 25 50 times to "test." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never felt like reporting it though, as a bug, it should be fixed.


----------



## Minox (Oct 31, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried to complain about it before, but they don't really seem to care.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

I wanted to suggest creating an automated rating system for all games listed in the release forums. I think it would help give folks an idea of which games are worth checking out and which perhaps aren't. Sure, it wouldn't be completely accurate because, for one, not everyone has the same tastes, and of course, some folks will just vote one way or the other without having actually tried a game. But I believe on the whole a rating system would be useful. Something that would show up alongside the thread title. This way folks won't even need to enter a thread for a game they believe warrants little or no interest.

It could be any type really -- a number rating, percentage, or letter grading. And everyone could cast a vote driving the rating either up or down.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 31, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Hmm...sorry, I never noticed it. Perhaps it could be made more prominent, like I said, maybe attached to the thread title. Something like "`This many' Tempers recommend this game."



That's a good idea also.. maybe put a field with "This game is recommended by: " and a list of users that recommend the game, and would be cool if the recommended games were attached to the user profile so you could see if his taste match yours and if his recommendation is valid to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And substitute the current rating system for it cause no one uses it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you taking note of this, Costello?


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Rayder (Oct 31, 2008)

If not up to a user vote (like it is now), maybe base it off the average review scores......gamerankings.com posts an average review score for most games, for instance.


----------



## Jackreyes (Oct 31, 2008)

Costello knows about the multiple votes per user thing...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=module&module=top
I think this was made to try and get you all to vote the 'bad' games down, and the 'good' games up.


----------

